# Assignable Controls



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

Can somone, anyone tell me why game developers find it necessary to force us to use control layouts that THEY think are the right ones for us? How hard can it be to make ALL games with assignable controls? Shouldn't we have the right to play the games that we pay so much for the way it is comfortable to us? I have actually had to give up on certain games because the control scheme was so uncomfortable to me that I simply couldn't enjoy the game. Then there is the pain of having to memorize new layouts all the time. How many times have you inadvertently reverted back to the layout of the last game you learned? I bet there are countless gamers out there that have thrown their controllers at the TV as a result of this.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I'm with you there, although I dont really have these kinds of issue any more (too old now I guess lol). I remember when you could just re configure every button on almost all games as standard. Doesnt happen these days though, devs just think they know best now i guess.


----------

